# Happy Birthday Shakira 77X



## Akrueger100 (2 Feb. 2014)

Happy Birthday Shakira

02-02-1977 37J.


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Feb. 2014)

tolle Sammlung :thx:


----------



## Venturini 15 (2 Feb. 2014)

Wow das sind super Bilder von Shakira


----------



## Masurpilami78 (2 Feb. 2014)

Wunderbar!! Danke!


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Feb. 2014)

Shakira ist eine sehr sinnliche Frau.


----------



## redbeard (2 Feb. 2014)

Na da gratuliere ich doch auch <3-lich zum Geburtstag! Und be:thx: mich für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für die reizende Shakira


----------



## bimmer (2 Feb. 2014)

danke schön!


----------



## Hehnii (2 Feb. 2014)

:thx: schön für den Shakira-Mix!


----------



## lisafred22 (2 Feb. 2014)

wowww, echt klasse bilder...


----------



## stuftuf (2 Feb. 2014)

Gratulation! Sie ist echt der Hammer!

:thx: für die Sammlung!


----------



## Hesse (2 Feb. 2014)

Dankeschön für Geburtstagskind Shakira


----------



## CMSES (2 Feb. 2014)

37? Trotzdem noch heiß! MILF


----------



## Celebbo (2 Feb. 2014)

Eigentlich stehe ich mehr auf jüngere Frauen, aber gegen Shakira hat keine eine Chance.


----------



## Punisher (2 Feb. 2014)

traumhaft schön


----------



## dimajeer (21 Apr. 2014)

danke für die tolle Shakira


----------



## Oberpfaelzer (29 Aug. 2014)

ein augenschmaus


----------



## Riverplatense (30 Aug. 2014)

Geniale Sammlung — vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Paddy4 (6 Sep. 2014)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## oeiag57 (20 Sep. 2014)

Shakira ist einfach ein Traum! :thumbup:


----------



## 12BtX (30 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön, danke


----------

